
Oscar Raises $145M at $1.5B Valuation to Build a New Healthcare, Insurance Giant - gatsby
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/20/oscar-145m/
======
foobarqux
What does this company do that is special?

~~~
tkho
Hey, I’m an engineer at Oscar.

If you have 20 minutes, our CEO gives a great summary of what’s wrong with the
current system and how we look at it differently, with examples:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4EOsOznZ-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4EOsOznZ-Q)

Some concrete things that are special:

\- We’re investing in wellness by offering everyone a free fitness tracker
that syncs with our iOS and Android apps with a $1/day reward for reaching
step goals

\- We’ve built real-time systems that enable our medical management staff to
reach out to members to manage their care and guide them to the right care.
One system I’m proud of building gets us real-time notifications when members
get admitted to local hospitals and emergency departments —
[http://hitconsultant.net/2014/12/12/shin-ny-oscar-
introduce-...](http://hitconsultant.net/2014/12/12/shin-ny-oscar-introduce-
healthixs-patient-alert-system/)

\- We made tele-visits completely free and very easy to use.

We have big ambitions to rewire the healthcare system and a team with
exceptional backgrounds in technology and healthcare that has a pretty good
shot at executing successfully on those ambitions.

